# RIP Steve Irwin



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Just read on News.com.au that Steve Irwin has died from being stung through the chest by a stingray barb!

What a terrible tragedy and a great loss to our state and country.

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/stor ... 52,00.html


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

jeez :shock: , R.I.P Steve Irwin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

Steve Irwin was a true Aussie Legend.

A kind hearted family man with a heart of gold.

He did amazing things for Australia, and for the conservation of Australian Flora & Fauna.

RIP mate, he'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

What a shock,

A very unfortunate incident indeed.

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Hard to believe. He was a unique, true blue aussie.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Not many things shock me or stir my emotions but I find this incredibly sad both for conservation and his family alike. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

He will be sadly missed, he did a lot for this country and it's wildlife.

RIP Steve


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

WOW R.I.P Steve 
He was one of the main reason i wanted to come and live in aus.
After seeing all his TV shows in the UK and me being a animal nuts, I disidid aus was going to be the place for me.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Steve was an amazing true blue Aussie.

He was enthusiastic, charasmatic, passionate, ambitious and dedicated to his family and the conservation of all things natural.

His flambouyant Aussie character was not for all but as has been mentioned his other qualities and attributes inspired respect and instilled admiration in people across the globe.

Steve, you will be remembered as an ambassador of the Australian spirit in researching, protecting and nourishing the gifts of nature.

May god be with you and bless your soul and that the love of your friends and indeed all of us comfort your family in continuing your legacy.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

milan72 said:


> Steve was an amazing true blue Aussie.
> 
> He was enthusiastic, charasmatic, passionate, ambitious and dedicated to his family and the conservation of all things natural.
> 
> ...


Well said Milan.

Fitting words for a man who, even though he was not everyones cup of tea as you say, deserved the respect and admiration of his peers for all his tireless work for this country and all of its inhabitants, which he obviously loved so very much.

My thoughts are also with his family.


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

I consider myself an extreamly lucky man to have met him, i was working at an aqurium in N.Z at the time and he was all by himself looking at the exhibits, ans i was able to have a good yarn for about 1\2 hour. Men like that have an amazing 'air' about them, i also met Peter Blake while working there, another man with similar 'air' about him.

Australia and the world have lost someone special, very special.
My thoughts and sorrow are with his family toni   ght.

REST IN PEASE 
MATE

Alex


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

A true Aussie legend and loved by Kiwi's.

we take a knee and reflect on what was a life lived to the max.

he had still so much to give. I feel for his wife and family  .

RIP steve


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Awful news, have they managed to get in touch with his wife yet?


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

Shocking news...Im having a VB right now to his memory and thanks for all the great but quirkey memories Steve!!

You will be missed the world over.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Raumati said:


> Awful news, have they managed to get in touch with his wife yet?


His wife was down here in Tassie at the time it happened, it's not widely known but, the Irwins have a property up near Cradle Mountain, where they used to go to get away from it all. They would spend a few months a year up there.

From all reports she has been notified and is back in QLD with the rest of the Irwin family.

They were (and still are) great people and very well respected by the communities of Northern Tasmania. Steve wasn't everyone's cup of tea, but in Tassie he was like a local.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, ive read she is chartering a flight to the mainland.

What else can be said? What a tragic, tragic accident.

Are these the type of rays my Dad and I used to catch off southern NSW beaches? large Grey species ( from footage on TV ) seem so harmless but to hear it turned and barbed Irwin in a defensive raid is crazy, i always assumed that this species would be deemed passive aggressive.

I dont trust the media, but i do believe the event... poor poor Steve 

RIP

Paffoh.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTIQV3UAAB9fgAASUEWAEqAIEKo/7/+gMACmBqGUyaYoDJ7UTJp6NRoMZNMgZNDIMjTAjBqn6FNNTxNT1DQA00B5RYB9SDgS6zxRlaLkmdtLf1N47Sa4oRhB09kU1tzWazUT/BJMZI47PfYxubLog9WCxR/csXvF4rwFyeK8Sz6OgucnSFFsRRcaqlS1xJ0q8MItFs4OhwGSpu2UcL0uM8KPCxTv+y+ROgk9hiTjPAORReQ0ytgyCyAPB7fxdyRThQkDIQV3UA==


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

RIP Steve

I have actually met his family (except for Bob) - they are truely great people and represent Australia in the best way possible, they have done so much for this great country in terms of tourism and environmental issues.

A tragic loss for his family and friends - and a great loss to this nation.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

We were actually very concerned how my 7yo son would react to the news. He thought Steve was the 'ants pants' and has written to 'SteveO' on 2 occasions letting him know that he is going to work for him when he grows up. Australia Zoo replied to my son saying how flatterred Steve was and that Aaron could start holiday work experience when he turns 8. My wife told me that he was so close to crying when she broke the news to him, it nearly broke her heart.

It is such a shame to lose a person that is so passionate about the world and how we treat its wildlife. The kids(and us) have lost a living legend.

Our thoughts are with his loved ones.


----------



## Hobie-wan (Mar 10, 2006)

May the legend and legacy of Steve Irwin live on. A true aussie in every sense of the word. Condolences to his family & may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

It's sad news, I'm sure Terri and the kids will keep australia zoo going at all costs, here's hoping it will survive in memory of the mad bugga that created it and lives on for decades to come like an aussie grace land of sorts. Good onya Steve, we'll miss ya bloke. 
It's interesting how these stingray 'accidents' seem to pop up every few years and each time they are refered to as a freak accident.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

As tragic as this loss is, it is tempered by knowing that he died doing what he loved.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have met many overseas tourists while bushwalking, and in Australia because of the overseas influences of Steve and his shows..he's going to be missed by many, in particular his family.

RIP Steve


----------



## Squidgie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah RIP Steve - I only wish I could be half as passionate for such a great cause as he was. 
He surely will be missed


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

What a loss. He certainly lived life to the full. RIP


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I just heard the news tonight in the taxi on my way home from the airport. Im supposed to be happy when I get home from work but this sucks...
I still cant believe we have lost him.

If Steve was still alive now he would be a living legend, so its time like this that make me think we dont always appreciate people enough when they are around.

Everyone, go to your family, tell them what they mean to you right NOW!


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Devastating News.

There is little solace in the fact that he died doing what he loved as leaves behind his wife and kids who must be in an absolute state at the moment.

Such passion - the world is a poorer place today.

Regards


----------



## Capn Jimbo (Feb 19, 2006)

I was so sad to hear of Steve Irwin's untimely death earlier today. We all know him as "The Crocodile Hunter", often filmed with his wife Terri. I enjoyed his joie de vivre, his irreverent humor, ready smile and pure excitement and joy over his interactions with animals.

In his native Australia he was revered as a conservationist and lover of nature and life - and who gave substantial monies to crocodile and animal rescue interests.

God bless you Steve, and our sincerest sympathies to his wife Terri, children Bob and Bindi.



> Steve Irwin, the hugely popular Australian television personality and conservationist known as the "Crocodile Hunter," was killed Monday by a stingray while filming off the Great Barrier Reef. He was 44.
> 
> Irwin was at Batt Reef, off the remote coast of northeastern Queensland state, shooting a segment for a series called "Ocean's Deadliest" when he swam too close to one of the animals, which have a poisonous barb on their tails, his friend and colleague John Stainton said.
> 
> ...












Travel well Steve... we here in the States will all miss you!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Such a great lose especially for his family R.I.P Stevo. Fishbrain


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

CRICKEY :!:

RIP


----------

